# sdkqh32.dll error



## max_p_4444

every time that i load my desktop i get a DLL error for a file called "sdkqh32.dll" i have absolutly no clue what program this is for and it gets prety anoying after a will when that window keeps poping up. can anyone help me


----------



## ian

Have you tried running an antivirus program and spybot?
Does it happen when you open internet explorer?
Do you regularly update with all the updates from the microsoft site?
Not sure what that file is responsible for, but doing a search on google, it seemed to be appear in a lot of hijack this logs for people trying to delete spyware from their system.


----------



## max_p_4444

yes you were right i downloaded Ad-aware 6.0 and it seems to have stoped thanks ian


----------



## ian

thats good to hear.


----------



## AIRIFLE

The reason might be because one of your system files has been lost/deleted on windows. There is one way you could resolve this. 

You could put in your windows op disk to configure your computer and choose a repair option. otherwise you could use the windows update on the microsoft corporation website.


----------

